# How does the Lumens Factory E-series bulb compare to the stock SF bulbs?



## LiteSabre (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm very interested in the Lumens Factory bulb, especially the ones using 1 and 2 cell primaries. I thought that the lumen ratings used by Lumens Factory are Bulb Lumens and not what actually comes out of the front end. If that's the case, then the LF 40lm and 110lm bulbs would only be similar to that of Surefire's actual lumen rating of 25lm and 60lm? 

Please correct me if I'm wrong and I certainly hope to be wrong. If someone has any side by side comparisons of the 2 types of bulbs would really help me decide.

thanks,


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 3, 2007)

You are correct, LF rates bulb lumens while surefire rates torch lumens. My LF EO-E2R (LF rating 150 lumens) arrived just a few days ago. Used with 2 primaries the bulb is actually a little dimmer than the stock MN03 from surefire (surefire rating 60 lumens). But it is a 7,2 lamp assambly and powered with 2x 3,6V rechargeables it is much brighter, almost as bright as my L5 (surefire rating 100 lumens).

Eric


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Mar 3, 2007)

Running the EO-E2R on primaries will not give you a valid indication and is probably hard on the lamp.

I quote myself from another post yesterday:

_Just received my HO-E1A and HO-E2A.

The E2A is a very nice improvement-very very bright with excellent beam quality. It will make a nice upgrade to my E2E which is an EDC.

The E1A is amazing! Very bright with beautiful beam. If you have a one cell SF incan, you should have one of these._

The E1A is a very noticeable improvement. The E2A less dramatic. Both are excellent an the price is good, too.

Mark


----------



## labrat (Mar 3, 2007)

I got two of these bulbs for my E1 EXECUTIVE, the old, SG/Drop-indented bezel-type.
Both the HO-E1A,40 Lumens with 3 Volt primary-cell, and the EO-E1R, 90 Lumens with a 3.6 Volt RCR123A-cell.
The HO-E1A on a new primary 3 Volt cell was not a very dramatic improvement in brightness and output, but an obvious improvement never the less.
The EO-E1R with a Sony LR123A Li-Ion 3.6 Volt rechargeable cell really was astonishing, giving a bright and wide output that makes this one very nice for most uses.
Runtime on the rechargeable cell was not impressive, maybe 40 minutes total (did not time or make it last one long session), but you cannot get everything always!


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 3, 2007)

How much is an E1R and where do you get them? I wanted to try one in my Winelight.


----------



## labrat (Mar 3, 2007)

The EO-E1R was USD 14, shipping included.
You have to go to their web-site to order, but I have some problems opening their site now.
Search for www.lumensfactory.com/


----------



## tango44 (Sep 3, 2008)

So the right bulb for the Surefire E1e will be the E1A, why not the E1R? Because of the voltage?
Please explain to me.
Thank you.

Same with Surefire E2D using the E2R?
Thanks.


----------



## streetkid (Sep 3, 2008)

So then.. its not really fair to compare LF bulbs to SF, because LF is optimized for rechargeables while SF for primaries.. is that correct?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 3, 2008)

tango44 said:


> So the right bulb for the Surefire E1e will be the E1A, why not the E1R? Because of the voltage?
> Please explain to me.
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


There is no right or wrong bulb. It all depends on what battery you want to use.


----------



## tango44 (Sep 3, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> There is no right or wrong bulb. It all depends on what battery you want to use.



I will use original Surefires, not rechargeables?


----------



## lctorana (Sep 3, 2008)

tango44 said:


> I will use original Surefires, not rechargeables?


Is that a question or a statement?


----------



## tango44 (Sep 4, 2008)

lctorana said:


> Is that a question or a statement?



Kind of both, In my E1e if I use primaries which bulb should I use?
And if I use rechargeables which ones should I use?

To get the best out of it?

My E2E will be used only with Primaries.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 4, 2008)

tango44 said:


> I will use original Surefires, not rechargeables?


Is that really hard to figure it out? If it's SureFire CR123, then it's obvioulsy not a rechargeable cell. Therefore, you should choose the bulb designed to run on primary batteries (HO-1R). Go to Lumens Factory website and read the product descriptions, everything is there. It's not top secret.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 4, 2008)

tango44 said:


> Kind of both, In my E1e if I use primaries which bulb should I use?
> And if I use rechargeables which ones should I use?
> 
> To get the best out of it?
> ...


Go to* www.lumensfactory.com* click on 'products' and then click on "E Series". If I can go there and copy/paste it that info for you why can't you do the same? As I said before, it's not classified material, you don't need clearance to acess it...


----------



## tango44 (Sep 4, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Go to* www.lumensfactory.com* click on 'products' and then click on "E Series". If I can go there and copy/paste it that info for you why can't you do the same? As I said before, it's not classified material, you don't need clearance to acess it...




OHHHH! apparently some one is not having a good day right? 

Any way thanks for your help and take it easy man!


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have some LF comparisons on my beamshot gallery I posted not to long ago. First one on my signature link.

They have given me extra options for my Surefire lights.


----------

